# After update, edge-scrolling on touchpad stops working

## daboross

Hi!

I just today did a number of system updates, including from linux 4.4.6 to 4.4.21 - I'm now running a completely up to date system. I don't know exactly what else I updated, however it was a long list of packages including a number of gnome-things. I'm running gentoo with systemd and gnome as my desktop environment.

After the update, two-finger scrolling does now work with my touchpad. However, it seems edge scrolling has equivalently broken. Has anyone run into these two things happening / being related at all? I like two-finger scrolling, but I'm too use to edge scrolling to stop now.

If anyone has any tips for getting edge-scrolling working again, that would be great.

I have a "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" touchpad, apparently, and if anyone has anything I can do to get more information I would be glad to do that.

----------

## snkmoorthy

Whenever I update Xorg server I put this back in to get edge scrolling and tap-to-click *Quote:*   

> synaptics - /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
> 
> Section "InputClass"
> 
>         Identifier "touchpad catchall"
> ...

 

----------

